# New Cage for my Kids :D



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

I've been eyeing this cage since I first went into Petsmart, 4 rats ago when I had just a hamster. 
I wanted to get a martins cage, but I had a previous cage from Petsmart that they said I could turn in for credit, which I'd put into a new and better cage. The Petsmart by me doesn't have a good cage selection for rats though. The Superpet bar spacing is too large for my girls, and all the other cages were too small for the 3 of them. So it ended up being my only choice, even though it was my first choice so long ago  
I was hoping to cover the levels with felt. Would that be okay?
This is what I've got in there so far, with many toys and treats to come. 
I'd also like to thank my wonderful boyfriend for putting up the rest of the cash for the cage as a birthday present. Christian, if you're reading this, I LOVE YOU! 
THe cage is 30"/30"/14", which can fit about 3.6 rats. 
And here it is!


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

*dies from cute overload* Holy god, Pearl is ADORABLE. I love her to death! She reminds me a lot of my girl Moo. ^^

Anyway, I like the cage.  It looks roomy, and I don't see why using felt would pose a problem on the shelves. I've never used cloth types of bedding, but it should work. It looks like there is lots of space for hammocks too! I love cages that have a lot of usable space.


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

I like the cage....do you remember how much you payed?


----------



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

it was 129.99. i had a cage that i returned for 69.99 so I just needed money for the remainder amount.


----------



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

I just got some vinyl flooring...39 cents a square foot...bought a few to put on top of the wire levles, and it works great! couldn't beat the price. now all i have to do is take them out and wipe them down when its cage cleaning time


----------



## ratvocate (May 15, 2007)

Pearl is so darn cute!!!! awwwww


----------



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

thanks  pearl is my baby...shes such a sweetheat as well


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

That cage is great! Just don't take out any of the levels..xD


----------



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

nah i won't be doing tha (taking out the levels), I just added vinyl flooring to cover up the spacing. will be getting more pics once theres more added <3


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

what kind of cage is it? i've seen those in only a random few pet stores....


----------



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

its an ALL LIVING THINGS cage. normally i am not a fan of them, but this cage was always on my 'must have' list. and i have no complaints about it yet!


----------

